# Benjamin Moore Exterior



## Painter (Nov 24, 2009)

I have decided to switch to BM this year after using SW for years. I have been using Duration on exteriors. I am bidding on a exterior and my understanding is Regal Select Exterior is equivalent to Duration. On a recent thread I noticed Aura comes in exterior. Your opinions on comparisons : performance, price etc. are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Regal Select Exterior its better than Duration. 

Same as Aura its better than Emerald.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

In my experience, Regal Select is as good as it gets for an exterior paint at its price point ($45/Gal). I think Aura is a little overkill for most circumstances ($60+/Gal)...Maybe it'd be worth the price difference if you need better coverage when applying a bright white color, but I haven't noticed too many differences between the two products.

They both use Gennex colorants, have similar spread-rates, and offer superior coverage and washability. One minor negative aspect that I've noticed when using Regal Select is a residual "tackiness" of the dried painted surface, even for quite some time after its dried. I've heard of this happening with Aura also, especially in darker colors with surfactant bleed occurring. With that being said, I've had it occur worst when using SW products too, specifically Super Paint. So it seems to be a problem that's not just limited to Benjamin Moore products.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

If you're used to the thickness of Duration and prefer that feel, then you will want to use the Regal Select High Build. Otherwise, you will simply use the "regular" Regal Select products. Either one will beat Duration hands down.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Like many on this board, I've used both RA High Build and Duration on a number of occasions. In my opinion, both are fine products and neither beats the other "hands down". Aura is just different and too expensive to use unless requested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Painter (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish we had a BM store around here. I'd like to try some of these products you all talk about. 

We have a BM dealer, the drywall shop...go figure, like I'm going to trust a mudder to mix my paint and know intricate details of it. Anyway...long story short, I'm curious about BM products. 

I read the website on Regal Select Exterior, does it have dirt-resistant tech like Emerald does? I've used Emerald Exterior on a few occasions and it seems to be pretty decent, has the feel of vinyl when it's dry. Just wondering how it compares.

Edit:
Upon exploring the website, looks like they don't have an elastomeric paint? Maybe the BM guys can chime in.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

If there was a BM store here I would probably consider using it but they only sell it at Ace and they are incompetent when it comes to tinting and mixing it up.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Moorlastic. Thats BM's elasto.

http://www.shop.paintprimerdepot.com/Benjamin-Moore-Moorlastic-Flat-Elastomeric-056-05601.htm


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to give the edge to Duration over Regal Select but I'm splitting hairs. They are both fairly comparable to one another.

Likewise: Aura=Emerald except in price.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Never was a Duration fan wayyyyyyy over rated . California 2010, Aura, Muralo , and one of my favorites C2 direct- to - substrate for me are easier to work with and way better color retention.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Roamer said:


> I have to give the edge to Duration over Regal Select but I'm splitting hairs. They are both fairly comparable to one another.
> 
> Likewise: Aura=Emerald except in price.


We had brown colors on fascia boards fading after one year with Duration.

Honestly it looked like cheap builder exterior paint and it was 2 coats.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

That's just because Texas is a brutal place! Or something. Haven't had any problems with Duration and we use it. We also use Resilience a lot. Just finished one at a golf course with a bunch of golf ball dings. Quite fun.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

I am with @Roamer on this. I've applied dark colors with Duration. Holding up just fine but if I had to switch it my go to would be Regal Select. I'm not married to one manufacturer. I find they all have their place. Emerald is my favorite, even though it has some drag to it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Jerr said:


> I am with @*Roamer* on this. I've applied dark colors with Duration. Holding up just fine but if I had to switch it my go to would be Regal Select. I'm not married to one manufacturer. I find they all have their place. Emerald is my favorite, even though it has some drag to it.


We've used all of them and I think my pick would have to be Emerald Exterior. I don't' like the interior stuff and I don't see a benefit of paying a higher price. I'm trying to chew them down on price for exterior, but corporate has a cap on what it has to be sold for, kinda sucks.

The only issue I see with it is that it is a little draggy. But since we spray most of our stuff, I don't deal much with drag unless we're doing detail work. I found it dries almost to a vinyl type film, seemed to resist dirt pickup etc. Would be curious to see how it holds up on large areas other than trim, such as stucco etc. 

I'll give my vote to Resilience over Duration though. Flowed better and hides pretty good. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> I'll give my vote to Resilience over Duration though. Flowed better and hides pretty good.


Yes I agree. Resilience work better than Duration.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't think you could go wrong with Regal, Duration, Resilience, Emerald or Duration. If I get to choose, Emerald it would be.


----------

